# NDTA Taxidermy Wildlife Show & Competition!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

March 6th through 8th, 2009 
The 24th Annual North Dakota Taxidermy Association Wildlife Art Show 
Best Western Doublewood Inn, Bismark, ND

Got cabin fever? Join us in Bismarck this weekend for the 24th annual NDTA Wildlife Art Show. The show room will be open to the public both Saturday and Sunday! Birds to Big Game and everything in between! A cheap and fun way to spend an afternoon with the family! We'll see you there!


----------

